# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Secondhand cubby - ground options

## gilly75

I bought a secondhand cubby which sits about 200mm off the ground. The previous owner just had it sitting straight onto concrete or pavers. 
I am positioning mine in a garden, and was thinking of just placing Besser blocks in and ensure they are level and plonking the base on top.  
If I do this should I attach some decking levelers? Like these? https://www.bunnings.com.au/builders...-60mm_p2450074 
I have seen those fancy decking base blocks but at $16 each x 9 is getting a bit expensive for a cheap cubby (especially when I can get some besser blocks for free). 
I am hoping to avoid concreting (as I may choose to move it in a year), and dont think it will be necessary as my yard is well shielded and not a windy location. 
The current feet on this are 72x72. Should I just take them off? 
I have attached some photos of the base for context.

----------


## davegol

I'd be worried about lateral movement if using those deck levelers. I've only ever used them on decks when there was vertical force only (ie: deck attached to something solid).
I'd just buy some concrete pavers/pads and put it down on them after you've leveled them all off.

----------


## gilly75

> I'd be worried about lateral movement if using those deck levelers. I've only ever used them on decks when there was vertical force only (ie: deck attached to something solid).
> I'd just buy some concrete pavers/pads and put it down on them after you've leveled them all off.

  yeah good point, I'll give the levelers a miss. And agreed, I think its best I just level it all and put it down on some pavers or foundation blocks. 
Thanks for the response!

----------

